
The new headphone king: B&O H6 (2nd generation - jseliger
https://marco.org/2016/03/02/beoplay-h6-v2-review
======
proyb
I hope you have back Mitchell & Johnson GL2 as well which claim patented
Electrostatz match lot of headphones and Edwin, Kickstarter backer, did a
review finding GL2 is quite comparable to Beyerdynamic T1 which many can't
afford more than 1000USD.

